# 13.2lber in the boat, now what...



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

New to the forum, spring isn't horribly far off, and playing off a question I saw on anther forum I browse. You catch the Ohio record, what do you do next? Release, mount, call bass pro lol?

I'm such an advocate of CPR but often think about the record and what it would mean. So first and foremost is great pictures and documentation. Any way possible to save the fish and get the record is my goal. However, I think id be lying if I said I wouldn't try and get some kind of financial benefit from the fish. These days bass fishing is so much more then it was 40+years ago, I think there is monies out there for whoever the lucky angler is. If it came down to the fishes health though, I would release it if it had to be killed. 

What about you guys?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

It would be cool to see it at the New Cincy Bass Pro!
You're right though....ALOT of possible money...but I would try to keep it in the lake until a proper decision could be made to keep it alive...I couldn't purposely kill it!


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Man I thought this was a discussion forum, glad were prepared Intimidator!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I would also try to keep it alive as it would be a spectacular display at bass pro or cabelas. I am not sure it is completely plausible to keep a fish this big and old alive, this would be a lot of stress and you would have to find a way to get it to a certified scale. I am not 100 percent of the rules but if it had to be killed to get the record I would still claim the record. That bass has lived a long life and has had plenty of offspring.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I can honestly say I'd let it go, and most likely without weighing it unless I had something on the boat that I could put the fish in that would support its body. There is no way I am hanging a fish that big by its jaw on a hand held scale, just so I can see how much it weighs. The only way I would keep it alive to take it anywhere to get weighed is if I caught it during a bass tournament. Then it would go in the live well. Other than that, I'd take a picture or two and get it back in the water as fast as I could. 

And no it's not because I think bass are some special fish, or that I think people shouldn't keep them of get them mounted or submit them for records. It's just not something that's important to me.


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

That is a respectable choice bassbme. What I have done in order to keep the fish in water while i get all my equipment ready (camera, scale, etc) is tie off a 20' piece of heavy duty braid attached to a single stringer snap i modified. It allows the fish to get back in its homebody of water. I am totally against skin mounts. Now days replicas IMO look a lot better then skin mounts and the quality is superior as well.

Thanks for the discussion guys, lets keep it going


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm not sure there would be any money at all in catching a state record bass,world record yes.IMO for a state record bass to be worth any big money you would have to be sponsored by somebody and then catch the bass on their product.I seriously doubt if somebody is dangling a worm below a bobber in some farm pond and catches the record bass big name fishing companies are going to be cutting checks.I would also release the fish if I caught it,I have one 10.11lb.LM on my wall,and a 7.10lb.smallmouth mounted also.Those two are the only two bass I've ever intentionally killed,and it will always remain that way.If I caught the fish in a TX I would return the fish to the exact location I caught it after the weigh-in.Owning the Ohio record largemouth would not be that big of a deal to me.I have to admit if I broke the Ohio record smallmouth that one would be brought in to be weighed on certified scales and submitted for the record.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> I can honestly say I'd let it go, and most likely without weighing it unless I had something on the boat that I could put the fish in that would support its body. There is no way I am hanging a fish that big by its jaw on a hand held scale, just so I can see how much it weighs. The only way I would keep it alive to take it anywhere to get weighed is if I caught it during a bass tournament. Then it would go in the live well. Other than that, I'd take a picture or two and get it back in the water as fast as I could.
> 
> And no it's not because I think bass are some special fish, or that I think people shouldn't keep them of get them mounted or submit them for records. It's just not something that's important to me.


What do you do if you pop open the live well and it's as dead as a door nail?..would you wish you would have let it go?


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd have someone waiting at the dock with a cooler full of ice, and it would be on a certified scale asap. Then off to certification, then my wall. Not so much for the recognition or money (I think you would have to work extremely hard to make any off the Ohio record), but because records matter to me. I like a bar to shoot for, and if I set that bar, so much the better.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

What if you caught it out of a small public water that not many people fish? And that's your favorite spot to fish and you enjoy the privacy ? That's one of my main concerns because most of the spots i fish are small public lakes that I would like to keep small...


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Let's put this spin on it say you already have everything planned like we're talking about now... 

You catch the fish and as soon as you start making calls you say you caught it on a bass pro casting rod, with a Johnny Morris reel, spoiled with Berkeley line....

What does that do for your odds at cashing in???


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> What do you do if you pop open the live well and it's as dead as a door nail?..would you wish you would have let it go?


Based on your scenario that it died in my live well, I'll answer your last question, first. ..... if the tournament I was fishing allowed dead fish to be weighed, then no I wouldn't wish that I had let it go. If the tournament I was fishing didn't allow the weighing of dead fish, then yes I would wish I would have let it go. 

Either way I'd be very upset that it died. I will say that in 27 years of fishing bass tournaments, I have only had 4 fish that died in the live well. None of the 4 died because I neglected them. They died because I stupidly iced the water too much, and put fish that I caught near the end of the day into the live well without pumping in some fresh lake water to warm the water in the live well up a little. The shock killed them. I learned my lesson, and haven't lost one since. 

Even though I take very good care of my fish during a tournament, if I had a fish that big along with a few other fish in my live well, I may go in search of the tournament director to see if I could get an early weigh in. But I wouldn't try to do an early weigh in based on just that one fish. I'd take my chances that my fish care is such, that I would be able to release that fish alive and well at the end of the day.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

He would be on my wall for sure. Just like any other once in a lifetime fish would be. I don't care what anyone says, replicas don't look anywhere near as good as the real thing. I can pick a replica out a mile away. If I want to put a fish on the wall, it will be the fish. Otherwise I'd just hang a picture up before paying the cash for a replica. To each his own, but just my opinion. That being said, I don't have a single fish on the wall. Plenty of ducks, deer, turkey, and even a beaver... But no fish. It would have to be a monster or a once in a lifetime catch for me. When it just comes down to a big fish, I'm happy with no more than a picture.


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Beaver how are you able to tell the difference in a replica and skin mount?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

10lbsorbust said:


> Beaver how are you able to tell the difference in a replica and skin mount?


Inside the mouth and gills are usually solid which bugs me. The fins always seem too thick to me. The paint is usually too bright and too shiny. The texture of the scales is usually too flat. I'm not saying that there isn't a replica maker out there that will fool me at some point. Just saying that I haven't seen any that I was impressed with yet. I guess it just depends on what you want in a mount/replica. Maybe I just haven't seen the right one yet.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I'm not sure there would be any money at all in catching a state record bass,world record yes.IMO for a state record bass to be worth any big money you would have to be sponsored by somebody and then catch the bass on their product.I seriously doubt if somebody is dangling a worm below a bobber in some farm pond and catches the record bass big name fishing companies are going to be cutting checks.
> 
> do you really think all the pictures of fish or deer that are on products were actually caught using that exact product? I know i dont. i highly doubt all the animals caught or killed were taken using the product they are endorsing. How easy it is for someone to say they caught the record using a certain brand and say they will endorse there product with the record for finacial compensation. To each there own but if i caught the record i would try and get in the books. Having my name go down as a state record holder would be an accomplishment to me. Then it would be on my wall.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see a ton of cash coming from a state record anywhere, let alone in Ohio. You might get a few "seminar deals" and get paid a few bucks to talk about the catch at a few of the local sports shows, but people throughout the U.S. catch 13# fish almost daily. I know 13# is gargantuan for Ohio, but we're not exactly in the "hot bed" area of bass fishing. And given that if a fish truly lives in Ohio that would reach that size, it's probably going to come out of some obscure, small, privately owned body of water that nobody outside of that county has ever heard of. And that doesn't help publicity at all. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

D It's not just Ohio,I believe a state record bass caught in any state would be worthless as far as any cash rewards unless say a certain lure manufacturer is offering a certain price to whoever catches the fish on their brand.For example the current world record bass caught by George Perry was taken on a Creek Chub Pikie back somewhere around 1932 or whenever.The company who makes the Creek Chub Pikie is still in operation and I believe they're offering a million bucks to whoever catches the next world record bass PROVIDING it's on a Creek Chub Pikie.I understand what you're saying that who's going to know what you really caught the bass on.Unfortunately nobody would if you were fishing alone which is why you probably wouldn't receive a nickel from them.For that kind of cash I'm pretty certain you would need a witness(s),and I'm certain that a polygraph would be used and who knows what else? As far as a record bass from Ohio I'm almost positive that nobody would pay you a dime for catching it-why would anybody? As far as if you catch the Ohio record and wanting to certify it as the record then mount it on your wall-more power to you,I hope you do,it's about time that record fell.I hate to open up a can of worms here,but I just hope that the next Ohio record bass comes from a public body of water,I hate seeing records set on private bodies of water.A state record fish IMO should have to come from a body of water that everybody is entitled to fish-just my 02 lol.


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Harbor Hunter said:


> As far as a record bass from Ohio I'm almost positive that nobody would pay you a dime for catching it-why would anybody?


Here is my take....You catch the record, you are somehow able to care for the fish. Say you get ahold of your nearest Bass Pro, let them know you have the state record largemouth. Then lets say they want to come get it. You agree to the terms that they pay you lets say a "rental fee" for the time the fish is in the tank. Hell if i knew the state record bass was in a tank around here i would throw a couple bucks just to see it! If you think for a second people wont travel to see this fish, your are wrong my friend. Add the fact that people are at a bass pro, its a common mistake people make called impulse buying, which if people come to see the fish, chances are some are going to make those kinds of purchases. Maybe I am looking way into this, I might be as I have extreme cabin fever, but while maybe there is not a ton of money to be had, there is for certain some money to be had. Just my opinion.

What does anyone else think about that?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

10lbsorbust said:


> Here is my take....You catch the record, you are somehow able to care for the fish. Say you get ahold of your nearest Bass Pro, let them know you have the state record largemouth. Then lets say they want to come get it. You agree to the terms that they pay you lets say a "rental fee" for the time the fish is in the tank. Hell if i knew the state record bass was in a tank around here i would throw a couple bucks just to see it! If you think for a second people wont travel to see this fish, your are wrong my friend. Add the fact that people are at a bass pro, its a common mistake people make called impulse buying, which if people come to see the fish, chances are some are going to make those kinds of purchases. Maybe I am looking way into this, I might be as I have extreme cabin fever, but while maybe there is not a ton of money to be had, there is for certain some money to be had. Just my opinion.
> 
> What does anyone else think about that?


I believe the Wheeling Cabela's has a largemouth that's just over 10# and growing. Haven't heard of anyone other than my 3 year old traveling down there just to see that fish. You're not going to draw people over a state record. They catch and release 13-18# bass so regularly in Florida, Texas and California that the media doesn't even mention it.

And to anyone who is against mounting it because they don't want to kill it, but are o.k. with putting it on display in a tank... what's the difference?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

And I believe, in order to certify a fish as a record, they require it to die. Methods may have changed since I last looked it up, but they used to want to see the stomach contents... and there's only one "cost effective" way to do that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

I may be a minority and that's fine but a 40+ year old record is worth traveling a few miles in my eyes, especially if I'm aiming for that mark myself. Respect your opinion though, I'm glad people are finally discussing this topic I was worried it was another OGF 1000 view 1 post thread.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

10lbsorbust said:


> Here is my take....You catch the record, you are somehow able to care for the fish. Say you get ahold of your nearest Bass Pro, let them know you have the state record largemouth. Then lets say they want to come get it. You agree to the terms that they pay you lets say a "rental fee" for the time the fish is in the tank. Hell if i knew the state record bass was in a tank around here i would throw a couple bucks just to see it! If you think for a second people wont travel to see this fish, your are wrong my friend. Add the fact that people are at a bass pro, its a common mistake people make called impulse buying, which if people come to see the fish, chances are some are going to make those kinds of purchases. Maybe I am looking way into this, I might be as I have extreme cabin fever, but while maybe there is not a ton of money to be had, there is for certain some money to be had. Just my opinion.
> 
> What does anyone else think about that?


impulse buys? I've never bought any tackle on an impulse... come to think of it I doubt any fisherman is guilty of making an impulse buy... I'm kidding of course.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

And what would I do if I caught a state record largemouth? Judging from the adrenaline I get from a fish that's close to even half the state record I'd probably have a heart attack and die, and I'm not even old... So everything else would be inconsequential.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

There wouldnt be any money in a state record largemouth...especially in ohio.


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> There wouldnt be any money in a state record largemouth...especially in ohio.


Care to explain?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

To prove a fish is a record you have to have it weighed on 3 scales that are certified by the state and are hundreds of miles from each other. The weigh in has to be witnessed by a federal judge and 6 people who aren't related to you or on your Facebook friends list. This can be done only between the hours of 12-3 pm Monday thru Thursday. Several scales are taken off the fish to be sent for analysis. Then the governor has to sign the document from the lab and send it off to DC for approval by the Dept. Of National Resources. If everything checks out, about a year later they put your name in the Trading Post and you get a pin shaped like a fish.


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

That's really interesting information Eyes I never knew all that.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Quite exaggerated, but it's not easy to get a state or especially world record verified. People still argue about some of the ones from years ago.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

If I remember right mustad was offering $10,000 for state record and $1,000,000 for a world record.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh there's definitely money coming from a state record fish. Just how much money, is the question. If there are manufacturers that offer money for a state record fish caught on their product, you can be certain that the verification process is probably very rigorous. They're not going to give money away just because you said you caught it using their bait, or hook, or whatever. You'd better be ready to pass a lie detector test, and god knows what other kind of verification process. Hopefully a person trying to collect money from a manufacturer wouldn't have to worry about passing a lie detector test though. IMO you'd have to be pretty lame to lie about what you caught it on just so you could make a few bucks. 


Personally I think your best chance of making any substantial money out of catching a state record would be to catch it in a bass tournament. You'd definitely have big bass of the tournament, and depending on the tournaments size and how much of the entry goes to the big bass pot, you could be talking close to $1,000 just for big bass. Add enough decent fish for a tournament limit, and you're probably looking at winning the tournament, or at the very least, placing high in the tournament. Depending on the tournament you're entered in you could be looking at an additional $6k to $10k added to your big bass winnings. That would be a pretty good pay day as far as Ohio bass tournaments go.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ranger175a said:


> If I remember right mustad was offering $10,000 for state record and $1,000,000 for a world record.


Yeah. You had to sign up at the beginning of the year, and meet a bunch of requirements to get the fish certified, and it had to be caught on a mustad hook.

They almost got burned when a guy smashed the world record striper on an Alabama rig. The IGFA wouldn't accept it as a new record because of the rig. He sued mustad because they wouldn't pay him for catching it. It was definitely heavy enough, missed out on the record due to a technicality. Not real sure what the outcome of that mess was...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Yeah. You had to sign up at the beginning of the year, and meet a bunch of requirements to get the fish certified, and it had to be caught on a mustad hook.
> 
> They almost got burned when a guy smashed the world record striper on an Alabama rig. The IGFA wouldn't accept it as a new record because of the rig. He sued mustad because they wouldn't pay him for catching it. It was definitely heavy enough, missed out on the record due to a technicality. Not real sure what the outcome of that mess was...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Rules say it has to be a IGFA record so I doubt the striper guy got anything but a lawyer bill.


They paid off $1,000,000 on a Tuna. $20K for 50 years. Not bad for catching a fish. 
http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...rd-yellowfin-tuna-wins-angler-1m-prize-mustad


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

10lbsorbust said:


> Care to explain?


I just dont believe there would be that much money in it if any at all...world record now thats a different story.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I've mentioned on here before that I used to work for the ODNR in the fisheries management dept.in Findlay,OH.I actually knew one of the biologists that inspected the current state record fish,there were three of them that checked the fish.Yes the bass is going to die unfortunately,they have to check out the contents of the stomach,they also have to take scale samples and they also do tests to determine if the fish is a true northern strain or not.That's all after the lucky angler has the fish certified on legal scales then documented and witnessed by the proper people,then the fish will be frozen until the biologists show up.Myself I just wouldn't want to put myself or the fish through all that hassle for a catch that wouldn't mean anything to anybody but myself-and I would already have the memory for life anyway.As far as the "Mustad Reward",or any other similar lure gimmicks out there for catching a record on their product,do you realize how incredibly difficult it would be to verify if you were using a Mustad hook when you caught the fish? I fish FLW and B.A.S.S. TX's and I do a lot of shopping at BPS,Cabela's and other shops like that and I guarantee you if I was already in the store I wouldn't even walk to the aquarium to see the Ohio record bass.A record bass from Ohio just doesn't interest me that much.In Texas you have to catch a 15lb.bass just to qualify for a spot on the Top 50 program.Maybe had the Ohio record came from a public lake I would feel differently,but a private farm pond bass-blah.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I just went through the state record certification process last year. Fish has to be wieghed on a state certified scale. The scale has to have a current certification sticker. The outdoor writers of ohio prefer that the scale prints out a wieght slip. This is just thier preferrence but not mandiatory in some cases. All the information about the fish species, length, girth, wieght, method caught, body of water, address, plus two witnesses of the wieghing of the fish must be put on the outdoor writers of ohio record fish form. Also include a picture of you and your catch. Once completed you mail the form to Fred Snyder who is the chairman of the record fish committee outdoor writers of ohio.

Next you have to go to a DNR divisional office to have a state biologist certify the species of fish caught. Mike Wilkerson confirmed the species of my fish at the Findlay office. He did not ask about taking any scale samples of the fish. This would be different for a smallmouth or largemouth record. They would want to make sure that the scale samples are consistant for a fish caught in Ohio. They did take some pictures of my fish. Then the biologist sends Fred Snyder an email confirming the species of fish caught.

Then when Fred Snyder has all the required information he then submits the information to a panel of outdoor writets of ohio for certification. My fish was certified in just over a week. Then Fred will call you on the phone to congradulate you and ask for a press release. As soon as the press release happens you have writers instantly calling wanting to interview you for social media and newspapers. My fish was on the tv news in Toledo, Columbus, Cleveland, and Cincinnati. It was a cool few weeks of fame I guess. Personally I thought the process was cool. I am not a person who likes the spot light. I try to shy away from if. In all my interviews I stressed the inportance of giving my fishing partner the same amount or more credit then I did. For the interviews to be published I told them to email thier finished drafts to me and I would give them the O.K. If they could publish it. There were a couple of corrections that I made then gave them the O.K. To publish it. There were two writers that I called back and told them that thier stories just werent going to work for me. I told them my fishing partner needs way more love or you cant print it.

As far as money to be made off of a state record........I have not seen one thin dime.






Harbor Hunter said:


> I've mentioned on here before that I used to work for the ODNR in the fisheries management dept.in Findlay,OH.I actually knew one of the biologists that inspected the current state record fish,there were three of them that checked the fish.Yes the bass is going to die unfortunately,they have to check out the contents of the stomach,they also have to take scale samples and they also do tests to determine if the fish is a true northern strain or not.That's all after the lucky angler has the fish certified on legal scales then documented and witnessed by the proper people,then the fish will be frozen until the biologists show up.Myself I just wouldn't want to put myself or the fish through all that hassle for a catch that wouldn't mean anything to anybody but myself-and I would already have the memory for life anyway.As far as the "Mustad Reward",or any other similar lure gimmicks out there for catching a record on their product,do you realize how incredibly difficult it would be to verify if you were using a Mustad hook when you caught the fish? I fish FLW and B.A.S.S. TX's and I do a lot of shopping at BPS,Cabela's and other shops like that and I guarantee you if I was already in the store I wouldn't even walk to the aquarium to see the Ohio record bass.A record bass from Ohio just doesn't interest me that much.In Texas you have to catch a 15lb.bass just to qualify for a spot on the Top 50 program.Maybe had the Ohio record came from a public lake I would feel differently,but a private farm pond bass-blah.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Great story and congrats on catching the fish.Just what you said about the process of going through with the certifications,outdoor writers assoc.etc,plus having a witness or two is more than I would care to do really.I only said that a state record bass would be worthless money wise,but yes I'm sure there would be some fame included if that's what somebody wants.I'm like you I would just rather have the catch recognized as the new record and forego the interview process.I think some people confuse the monetary value between a state record bass(from any state)and a new world record.There are several major companies out there each with their own "rewards" for catching the new world record.Rods,reels,line,hooks,sinkers and of course lures.Then there would be the major magazines,TV interviews-the works,it's very possible the new world record bass would be worth a million bucks,if not more-much more possibly.I seriously hope this is the year a new state record bass will be caught here in Ohio,I know there's some swimming in Lake Erie right now,and I firmly believe there's a few big old mossbacks in some of the old strip pits in SE Ohio that would topple the record.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

A nice diversity of opinion here. While I generally support C&R, I would guess that my own program falls into the "selective harvest" mode. There's a good bass fishing lake within walking distance of my buddy's house. We love to walk down there on a Summer evening and fish topwater. If we're having a good night, I might keep a couple of 2-3lbers for a fish fry, everything else goes back. All big sows go back. In fact, I release all gravid female fish, wellll, except for crappie! And there always seem to be more crappie, and I do support the state putting a 9" minimum length on a lot of lakes. I've seen guys keep dink crappie that wouldn't make a half decent sandwich.

To get back to the original point, which was making money off a new Ohio state record LM, I just don't see it happening. A new state record LM in Florida, Texas, or California just might get you something! A new Ohio state record whitetail could probably be turned into money, not so much in some other states, because our state record matches up closely with some of the biggest whitetail ever killed. It's all species specific. 

As far as having a mount made goes, replicas are a neat idea, but there are replicas and there are replicas. What I'm trying to say is I've seen some God awful taxidermy and I've seen some incredible taxidermy, and I suppose that guys who do replicas grade out similarly. The saving grace of replica fish is, you can measure length and girth, snap a photo, and release the fish alive. Nice! If you want a mount made of a game animal or bird, well, you have to kill it. 

And if you really want a "skin mount" of a fish on your wall, I'd remind you of an old saying. "There's always room at the top." This was brought home to me by an essay I read by a guy who fly fishes in the Colorado Rockies. When fishing way up high, in very small water, he told of catching some honest to God 16" trout. Huge trout for the waters he was fishing! When discussing this with a fisheries biologist the biologist told him that he could keep those fish with no remorse. They were old, maybe in the last year or two of their lives, their absence would leave more food in the stream, and open up some spots "at the top" for younger fish working their way up. He released them anyway.

BTW, taxidermists paint up skin mounts just as much as they do replicas!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im not a diehard bass fisherman, i do enjoy casting spinner baits or suspending baits at times, im more of a walleye guy and i can say if i caught a huge bass, the state record the OP is talking about, that fish would hit a certified scale and then my taxidermist cooler. i dont fish for records, i have only 2 fish on my wall, one perch that i mounted myself when i was about 17 and a 12 pound walleye that has a special meaning to me that i just got mounted last fall. when i look at it, i still remember the day i caught it, id do that with a 13 pound bass for sure. a fish that big, that old.. i can never be sure its even going to live after being caught. the shock alone might kill it after it released. to each his own and ill not bash anyone either way.

and as for replicas, im not a fan because i feel their too generic.. i caught a 13 pound steelhead last fall and called the guy that mounted my walleye. he said he'd do a replica but not an actual mount because a summer time steelhead loses scales and i be disappointed in the final mount. he said to give him the measurement of the fish and he'll make a replica. i just didnt feel this would honor the size of this beast, this fish was so thick it was unreal... so i called bass pro shop and they told me the same thing. i ended up eating the largest rainbow trout ive ever caught because i couldnt find a taxidermist. by the way, if you've ever caught a steelhead out of any lake, there is no CNR, they fight to their death.. just an awesome fish..


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Well give me a few months and I'll just go out and catch this state record fish and let everyone know what I got paid and how hard it was to get it weighed. And yes, it will be a real fish hanging on the wall.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Unless it's in a tournament it is going back in the water. I'm not killing a big fish like that for a meaningless record. Rather our kids have something to enjoy than a dead fish and worthless certificate. 

You know what's better than catching a state record? Catching it again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

sbino18 said:


> Unless it's in a tournament it is going back in the water. I'm not killing a big fish like that for a meaningless record. Rather our kids have something to enjoy than a dead fish and worthless certificate.
> 
> You know what's better than catching a state record? Catching it again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea that's a hell of a long shot. Id rather have my family name in the record books with free Strike King and Abu Garcia gear in the mail and a few checks here and there, than my kids saying daddys stupid for letting the big fish go for what? A fish story?


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is say like a top 20 or top ten list of the biggest bass caught in Ohio? I'm just curious if anyone has even been near the record in the last 40 years? Maybe its something that could be started?


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

BASSINaDL said:


> Yea that's a hell of a long shot. Id rather have my family name in the record books with free Strike King and Abu Garcia gear in the mail and a few checks here and there, than my kids saying daddys stupid for letting the big fish go for what? A fish story?


That's nice for you and your opinion is your opinion. In an open discussion where the question was what each individual would do, I don't feel direct criticism was warranted. But if that is the case, I can afford the tackle and don't need the few bucks if any that may be given out. I hope my kids have at the very least great fish stories to tell about me. My name on top of a list is not important to me but that is my opinion. Now feel free to tell me why I'm wrong based on yours. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

10lbsorbust said:


> Does anyone know if there is say like a top 20 or top ten list of the biggest bass caught in Ohio? I'm just curious if anyone has even been near the record in the last 40 years? Maybe its something that could be started?


Highly doubtful. Can't imagine anyone has really come close enough to the 13# mark to have one weighed on certified scales, let alone enough for a "list".

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Doesn't hurt to ask I have heard of fish over 10 but weights were vague, I kind of wish ohio invested the time in bass fishing like Texas , there are "list" there, maybe one day.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

We anglers spend amazing amounts of moola every year in gear, license, gas, etc. Not to mention the countless hours and days spent on the water over the course of our lives. The one thing we all share is that fantasy of catching the big one. If I personally caught a state record game fish, there's just no way I would let it go without at least having it documented somehow. Not for bragging rights, but because it's a trophy earned by all the time spent chasing that dream. Even if a fish that old survived the fight from being caught, it would obviously be nearing the end of it's life cycle and chances are be sterile anyhow. Releasing it would be the noble sporting thing to do out of sheer respect for the fish, but I think I could forgive myself for taking it home.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

10lbsorbust said:


> Does anyone know if there is say like a top 20 or top ten list of the biggest bass caught in Ohio? I'm just curious if anyone has even been near the record in the last 40 years? Maybe its something that could be started?


 Before Lansberger caught the 13lb'er I believe the record was 10lbs and some change.I can't recall of an 11 or 12lb'er ever caught in Ohio.Yep Texas has a program called "The Top 50",only bass 15lbs or better get on the list,the last time I looked at that list I believe 32 out of the 50 15lb'ers came from one lake,amazingly it wasn't Amistad or Falcon,it was Lake Fork.


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Hunter, that is kind of what I mean, maybe just a list of like the top bass over 10lbs. It's a great accomplishment and it would show the rarity of these giant fish. I wish there was a way to get it started and have odnr be involved so it would have some meaning. Florida recently started the trophy catch program where you can submit a photo of any fish over 8 with a scale shot and you get prizes for releasing it. The bigger fish can be entered into a "hall of fame" and at the end of the year the biggest bass caught in Florida that is released the angler wins huge prizes a very nice ring.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

10lbsorbust said:


> Doesn't hurt to ask I have heard of fish over 10 but weights were vague, I kind of wish ohio invested the time in bass fishing like Texas , there are "list" there, maybe one day.


I agree 100%. The share lunker program in Texas is an absolute work of art! The results are non debatable from an angling standpoint, and the fact that the average fishermen is able to help keep the fishing great and see results is unrivaled in the country.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

The only lake that Ohio has that is comparable to the quality of those lakes in the south is lake erie. The rest are mediocre at best. We need more and bigger resovoirs here but how do we make that happen? No chance really.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

